# Receiver sold property at less than market value



## ETN56002 (27 May 2016)

I am looking for advice.
I have had a case recently where a received for my property sold the property to one of my commercial tenants at least 100K below market value, despite me constantly telling the receiver that the tenant was frightening away all viewers with stories of roofs collapsing, other tenants not paying rents , and various problems with the property - all totally unfounded.
I have documents all this and am considering taking a case against the receiver.
Am I mad or wasting my time, if not, would anyone know a good lawyer who might be interested in this case .
thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 May 2016)

What did you expect the Receiver to do? 

Ask the tenant to stop spreading rumours? 

The Receiver appears to have sold it for market value. The market value was reduced by the difficult tenant. 

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (27 May 2016)

ETN56002 said:


> I am looking for advice.
> I have had a case recently where a received for my property sold the property to one of my commercial tenants at least 100K below market value, despite me constantly telling the receiver that the tenant was frightening away all viewers with stories of roofs collapsing, other tenants not paying rents , and various problems with the property - all totally unfounded.
> I have documents all this and am considering taking a case against the receiver.
> Am I mad or wasting my time, if not, would anyone know a good lawyer who might be interested in this case .
> thanks.



I'm not trying to be rude but, it has nothing to do with you


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 May 2016)

Receiver did their job. Move on and forget about it.


----------

